# Ford 4610 - 1984 Column Shift



## MickCurran93 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Was wondering if ye could help me! I recently bought a 1984 Ford 4610 Column Shift! The top speed I am achieving is 15 mph however I was under the impression it should be closer to 25 mph. 

If it is 25 mph does anybody have any ideas where the problem may be?

Thanks for the help

Mick


----------

